# Midland Counties - 18 May



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wondered if any of you are popping along to this show (you don't need to say whether you are actually showing or not!).

I shall be there helping out on my friend's stall (Pinky Pawz) so if any of you are passing do stop and say hi. I'm the short one


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Kaz-like it-pinky paws If my oh and May pop along i'm sure they'll hunt you down and say a big Hi-may you have a great day-do you not show yourself?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck to anyone showing and looking forward to news from it, hate going to Birmingham, its a long way from here and just the journey depresses me so we don't enter them ones  only been to supreme once and that was enough


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I will be there and I will look out for you. It's only about 20miles from me


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol @ the short one i will come and ask for the short one!!! what is your name? i am vicki


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Who is your post addressed to Fluffs????


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah, I see now, its for Chinablue, lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah sorry, should have said


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Have fun if you're going to the show. If you get chance let us know what wins best in show and all the best of varieties, the prefix and cat's name if poss. (cheeky mare arnt I) ?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol...my name is Karen. I have shown on and off for 10 years but since we retired TFP we haven't had anything to show. I am hoping to breed myself a show cat...my ultimate goal! I still go to shows often either helping our friends on the Pinky Pawz stall, or The Ragdoll Rehome Group table or helping out as a table worker or whatever at other shows. 

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Unusual for a show to be on a Sunday, they are nearly always Saturdays


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Think this one is always on a Sunday


----------

